# Pué mirizté, en pimé ugá



## Chez

Acabo de leer El amante bilingüe de Juan Marsé y el ultimo párrafo me queda poco claro. Creo que es una mezcla de catalán y español 'charnego' pero no estoy segura. Alguién puede aclarar para mí lo qué quiere decir:

Pué mirizté, en pimé ugá me'n fotu de menda yaluego de to y de toos i aixi finson vosté vulgui poque nozotro lo mataore catalane volem toro catalane...

Lo que puedo adivinar es:

Pués, mire usted, en primer lugar...... de todo y de todos.... porque nosotros...

pero el resto me confunde.


----------



## SydLexia

"...me he una foto de mi mism@ y luego? de todo y de todos y así....." ??

The end is "porque nosotros los matadores catalanes queremos toros catalanes" (which is quite possibly the key to the whole thing).

syd


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Creo que esto estaría mejor en el foro de catalán. 

Que yo recuerde "fotut" es "fucked", pero no sé si dice "I´m fucked" o les dice "fuck off" a los demás.


----------



## turi

No, m'en fotu" es algo como "me río/burlo".

Saludos, t.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

turissa said:


> No, m'en fotu" es algo como "me río/burlo".
> 
> Saludos, t.



Pues sí que soy mal pensada yo.... menos mal que has llegado, Turissa.


----------



## turi

Chez said:


> Acabo de leer El amante bilingüe de Juan Marsé y el ultimo párrafo me queda poco claro. Creo que es una mezcla de catalán y español 'charnego' pero no estoy segura. Alguién puede aclarar para mí lo qué quiere decir:
> 
> Pué mirizté, en pimé ugá me'n fotu de menda yaluego de to y de toos i aixi finson vosté vulgui poque nozotro lo mataore catalane volem toro catalane...
> 
> Lo que puedo adivinar es:
> 
> Pués, mire usted, en primer lugar...... de todo y de todos.... porque nosotros...
> 
> pero el resto me confunde.



A ver si le saco sentido: 

"Pues mire usted, en primer lugar me burlo de mi mismo y luego de todo y de todos, y así hasta donde usted quiera, porque nosotros, los matadores catalanes queremos toros catalanes".

¿Se entiende?

Saludos, t.


----------



## SydLexia

I'll leave it to 'els catalans'... 

syd


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Eso no es catalán ni tampoco castellano. Supongo que es un intento de satirizar la forma en que un inmigrante, aparentemente andaluz y bastante cerrado, pretende hacerse pasar por catalán hablando lo que él cree o quiere creer que es catalán.
Si lo de 'amante bilingüe' se refiere al personaje que perpetra la frase,  es una forma muy laxa de usar 'bilingüe'.
Por lo demás, suscribo la interpretación de turissa.


----------



## Chez

Gracias a todos, y sobre todo a Turissa.

Un saludo, Chez.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hola colegas de habla catalana:

Busco ayuda para traducir el resto del párrafo de El amante bilingüe.  Si se escribiera en un catalán esmerado podría buscar las palabras pero como no hablo casi nada del catalán me hace falta una mano .

Sé que es mucho pedir pero os lo agradezco muchísimo.

—Pué mirizté, en pimé ugá me'n fotu e menda yaluego de to y de toos i així finsonvostè vulgui poque nozotro lo mataore catalane volem toro catalane, digo, que mendas'integra en la Gran Encisera hata onde le dejan y hago con mi jeta lo que buenamentepuedo, ora con la barretina ora con la montera, o zea que a mí me guta el mestizaje,zeñó, la barreja el combinao, en fin, s'acabat l'explicació i el bròquil, echusté unamoneíta, joé, no sigui tan garrapo ni tan roñica, una pezetita, cony, azi me guta,rumbozo, vaya uzté con Dio i passiu-ho bé, senyor...


----------



## turi

I'll give it a try:

"Well, look, to start with, I laugh at myself and then at everything and everybody, and that way until the end, because Catalán matadors want Catalán bulls, I'll say, that I myself am integrated in the "Great Witch/Sorceress" (old name for Barcelona) up to where they let me and do the best I can with my cheek, now with my cap, now with my bullfighter's hat, so saying that I like miscegenation, sir the brandy and moscatel (barreja) and the cocktails, however, the explanation is finished and this is where it ends, throw in a coin, for God's sake, don't be so tight and stingy, one peseta, that's it, generous, God be with you and goodbye, sir.

It can be bettered, so wait for more suggestions.

Saludos, t.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Thank you so much Turi! That was quite a bit of work and the translation seems amazing!  I really love this novel!

Saludos

As.


----------



## turi

Tried my best, friend. I still think it could be improved though.

Saludos, t.


----------

